# Ubuntu 10.10, problème d'installation, la configuration...

## Sofi777

Bonjour, il va falloir être indulgent avec moi car je ne connais pas grand chose en informatique...

Voilà mon histoire : suite à une overdose de téléchargement via internet et une mise en garde de la mémoire pleine, mon ordinateur s'est bloqué. Résultat : écran noir et sigle Ubuntu + un message en haut à droite de l'écran me disant «Problème d'intallation. La configuration par défaut du gestionnaire d'énergie de GNOME n'a pas été installée correctement. Contactez votre administrateur système. J'ai bien compris que c'était un problème de mémoire mais je ne sais absolument le dépanner. Pourriez-vous svp m'aider à résoudre ce problème car je n'ai pas su trouver la réponse... C'est Ubuntu 10.10 J'y travaille depuis 15 jours et là, il faut absolument que je dorme. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et à plus tard. Bye

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Ceci est un forum Gentoo, pas Ubuntu. Va sur le forum Ubuntu, il est très réactif et il y a une grande communauté francophone.

----------

## Sofi777

Bonsoir et merci pour la réponse... Je vais de ce pas m'inscrire sur le forum Ubuntu. Bye

----------

